# P9 40



## Shawn76 (Sep 24, 2007)

I just recently bought one of these from my Uncles estate.It has been nearly 10 years since I have owned or shot any gun.

I have been looking for some info on the gun I purchased but can't find anything.

I haven't had a chance to go shoot it yet but will when time allows me to.

Anyone know where to look for some info at?
I did find this while looking.
http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=7869756

Thanks


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

See what it's marked as "Made In....". If it says Italy, it was probably manufactured by Tanfoglio. It appears to be a CZ 75 clone.
You could always e-mail Springfield Armory and ask them. If you give them the serial #, they might even tell you when it was made/imported.
This design was also made in other countries like Switzerland (Sphinx) The following site has some good info about the "type". I chose the Tanfolio page because I think that's where S.A. brought them in from.
E.A.A is the primary importer now.
http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg72-e.htm 
I hope I was able to help. Good luck.
P.S. Check with the gang on the CZ sub forum .


----------

